# Grand daughters will love this!



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I made a bunch of the notecards that I will bring to them for using when they go to birthday parties or to give to friends etc and then I got the idea that they'd love lots of butterflies stars snowflakes and flowers I can make frm the punches I have and they can add them to the cards...lol the mom's wont love it when they open a card and all this falls out but kids will get a kick out of it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

why not make up blank note cards with the embellishments inside like you say.. and then at the party they can all make their own cards


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Great idea- they will love that- I remember when I was a child, my favorite aunt sent me a card and when I opened it, all the glitter (fairy kisses) fell out- I felt so special because I had fairy kisses! I still remember my mother's groan as she went to get the broom.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Great idea- they will love that- I remember when I was a child, my favorite aunt sent me a card and when I opened it, all the glitter (fairy kisses) fell out- I felt so special because I had fairy kisses! I still remember my mother's groan as she went to get the broom.


that is cute...these grands are 13 and 15 and will get a kick out of it too I think..in a different way..sure they'd rather I gave them dollar bills falling out of a card now


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a sweet idea for the children to use their imaginations on!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I look for your input every day and you never disappoint! Finally gave in and bought the little embosser yesterday. Eventually I may have to get into rehab if I start to buy too much. I do have a tendency to go overboard.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I look for your input every day and you never disappoint! Finally gave in and bought the little embosser yesterday. Eventually I may have to get into rehab if I start to buy too much. I do have a tendency to go overboard.


lol that is so funny...I am totally hooked on this and off to a c moore today to buy more of the embossing folders ojn sale there today..so far really have been good and only a few pu7nches some paper and the envelope maker etc


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a friend that always included things that fell out when I opened a card from her. You would think I would learn, but she got me for several years before I became wary!! Always brought a smile to my face, right before I went to get the broom!


----------



## SallyLou (Jan 22, 2013)

I rolled up dollar bills and put them into a big balloon along with confetti and blew it up. I gave it to my great niece for her birthday. She said, oh a balloon! With the look on her face as saying, it is official, she has lost it. I said it was a special birthday balloon. When I batted it over to her, for some reason, it exploded into the air and confetti and money fell all over. Luckily we were all outside. It was a big hit.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

The envelope maker?? Yet one more thing !!!!!!where did you get that?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> The envelope maker?? Yet one more thing !!!!!!where did you get that?


lol Michaels...google we r memory keepers envelope punch..it is wonderful and works well..with coupon only about $10


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I make Cards designed for either boys or girls. I have the front of the card in color, and on the inside, the left is a picture to color and the right says either "Happy Birthday", "Thank you","Come to my Party" or anything that kids can relate to.I package them in sets of eight and also include a Bookmark for the kids. You can give them as a present to kids that attend Birthday Parties or as a gift itself. I also include either Crayons or Coloring Pencils, depending on the age. The outside says "For a special little boy" or girl, or "For a Special young Lady" Always a hit. It lets the kid make their own Cards, and is a great way to teach children to write Thank You cards.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. I think I would put all the embellishments and the blank card in a zip lock bag as sort of a kit. She will just love designing her own card. What a special, thoughtful gift. I am sure she will love it.


----------

